# how can i private message



## KitkatMahn

i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?  

feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help

Kat


----------



## hiroMYhero

Go to Inbox up on the top right and "Start a Conversation."


----------



## KitkatMahn

thanks


----------



## Kim H

I have same problem at KitkatMahn but I don't get the start the conversation option!?!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kim H said:


> I have same problem at KitkatMahn but I don't get the start the conversation option!?!


You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting on the Test Board to get to 10:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Kim H

Thank-you.  Silly and strange rule


----------



## WebmasterKathy

The minimum post rules are in place to discourage spam.


----------



## harleyquinn228

Came here for answers! What a strange rule! This shall count as one of my 10! Thanks


----------



## TAK

harleyquinn228 said:


> Came here for answers! What a strange rule! This shall count as one of my 10! Thanks



I was hoping you'd figure out the 10 posts rule.


----------



## leeannf

Thank you!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

harleyquinn228 said:


> Came here for answers! What a strange rule! This shall count as one of my 10! Thanks


Not so strange. It's to confirm that you're not a spam/advertising robot.  The "old" boards were similar.

EDITED TO ADD:  To up your post counts there is a Test Board for such junk postings in order to not to clutter up other boards:  http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## csicks

Posting to get to my 10 so I can PM someone.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

csicks said:


> Posting to get to my 10 so I can PM someone.


OK, be aware it take a little time before the system recognizes that you've reached the 10 post milestone.


----------



## Greg Zilligen

Also posting to reach my 10.


----------



## Sitka79

Thanks for asking, I too was having trouble!


----------



## Jennifer Dempsey

Thanks for clarifying. I was wondering how to PM someone. Glad I finally find out why! I thought it was just me!


----------



## Goofygiggles2

Thanks for this information I too was wondering about the PMing.


----------



## crocadillyfun

I couldn't figure it out either!


----------



## CitrusSwirl52

I couldn't figure this out either. Posting to up my count. Thank you for the info!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CitrusSwirl52 said:


> I couldn't figure this out either. Posting to up my count. Thank you for the info!


There's a test board here that you can post on to up your count.


----------



## CitrusSwirl52

Thank you. I will go find that board.


----------



## dannysmommy77

Couting towrards my 10


----------



## TigerGuy

That ten post rule is dumb.


----------



## IrisG1

I posted 10 but it does not show the message option in my inbox


----------



## lanejudy

IrisG1 said:


> I posted 10 but it does not show the message option in my inbox



There is a lag of about 30 minutes or so after the 10th post.  I see you reached your 10th post last night, it should definitely be available to you now.


----------



## Sissymouse

Also posting to help reach 10


----------



## Eechallenger

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nohal

I have a private message waiting but it says I have to download "My social viewer"  I never had to do this before.  Why


----------



## lanejudy

Nohal said:


> I have a private message waiting but it says I have to download "My social viewer"  I never had to do this before.  Why



I just posted on your other thread...that is an ad and completely unrelated to DISboards messages (now called Conversations).


----------



## Valleyjo

Posting to get to 10 posts.  I hope I don't lose out on the points I'm trying to rent.  Ugh!


----------



## Desiree_O

Also posting to reach 10.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Valleyjo said:


> Posting to get to 10 posts.  I hope I don't lose out on the points I'm trying to rent.  Ugh!





Desiree_O said:


> Also posting to reach 10.



We do have TEST BOARD for this purpose
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## lmck1

Thank you!


----------



## Willoww

Thanks


----------



## guenzo1

Need to post to get to 10.


----------



## guenzo1

Thanks.


----------



## Ashleydc

I couldn't figure it out either...posting to up my count


----------



## amagalski

Thanks.  Posting to get my 10.


----------



## amagalski

And again.  Sorry


----------



## Leec81

Been wanting to know this for ages


----------



## Leec81

Posting for my 10


----------



## kbmcdaniel

Posting 1 of 10!


----------



## megancf

Me too! Must take some time as well...I'm at my 10, but no luck yet


----------



## PrincessShmoo

megancf said:


> Me too! Must take some time as well...I'm at my 10, but no luck yet


It generally takes from 30-60 minutes for the system to recognize that you've achieved your 10 posts.


----------



## eds04

Thanjs


----------



## eds04

Thanks


----------



## Bama0914

Just trying up to my number of posts!


----------



## Bama0914

Hope this makes 10!


----------



## alyfreema

posting to make my 10 posts


----------



## Blondeynurse

I have already posted more than 10 and I still can't private message :-(


----------



## Bama0914

Blondeynurse said:


> I have already posted more than 10 and I still can't private message :-(


It takes the system a WHILE to recognize it.  Give it about 30 minutes!


----------



## Hotdogdance

Same boat. Thanks for  the instructions.


----------



## Habibi8504

Thanks for clarifying the number and mentioning the test board to up posts, I too am trying to join a FE but don't have enough posts to pm


----------



## Maria Manzo

Please ignore this post...

Sorry, I also need to do 10 post in order to PM someone my information for FE. ...


----------



## gandyfamily4

Sitka79 said:


> Thanks for asking, I too was having trouble!


Thanks!


----------



## gandyfamily4

Maria Manzo said:


> Please ignore this post...
> 
> Sorry, I also need to do 10 post in order to PM someone my information for FE. ...


I didn't realize this either??


----------



## Tiffany6913

Post to pm


----------



## AT2136

One more post to go.


----------



## Tiffany6913

posting for pm


----------



## Tiffany6913

posting for pm


----------



## tjug409

Where is the test board to post to to increase your count?


----------



## tjug409

Can't wait to go, hope we get a CRT ressie!


----------



## tjug409

Thanks for the information above about posting!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tjug409 said:


> Where is the test board to post to to increase your count?


http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


Thanks...this really helped! I was wondering what I was missing. Now I feel like I have to spam people to be able to start a conversation....sorry...this is spam #1


----------



## Liza215

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sunshine1685

Posting to reach 10...dumb rule


----------



## Nsmith022

How long does it take to allow you to PM after your 10th post?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nsmith022 said:


> How long does it take to allow you to PM after your 10th post?


Generally 30 minutes to an hour.  But can be a bit longer.


----------



## catalyst_veritas

Posting here to help reach my 10!


----------



## GrushFamily4

Thanks! Guess I need to start posting!!!


----------



## GrushFamily4

PrincessShmoo said:


> There's a test board here that you can post on to up your count.


Where?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

GrushFamily4 said:


> Where?


When you are on the main page for this forum (the one where all the threads are listed, scroll to the top.  Underneath the "TECHNICAL BOARD" heading you'll see "Test Board" and "New Board Issues".  Click on "Test Board".

Or, here's a link:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Krad

I have 10 but i still dont see the start conversation button, does it take a while to "activate"


----------



## GrushFamily4

Krad said:


> I have 10 but i still dont see the start conversation button, does it take a while to "activate"


 Yeah, I walked away for an hour and tried and was able to PM someone.


----------



## tjug409

I can PM now!


----------



## Heather Fournier

Is a response considered your post or does it need to be a thread post?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Heather Fournier said:


> Is a response considered your post or does it need to be a thread post?


Any time you hit "post reply" that's a "post".  Any time you start a thread, that's one "post".  Any subsequent replies you do on that thread are "posts".


----------



## Heather Fournier

Thanks. .. got it now..


----------



## Jay87

Thanks for this post I was also wondering why I couldn't PM! x


----------



## Becky322

How long until you can message someone after you have posted over 10 times?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Becky322 said:


> How long until you can message someone after you have posted over 10 times?


It usually takes about 30-45 minutes for the system to recognize you've achieved the 10 post level.  Sometimes a bit longer.

And, of course, you need to make sure that your "Contact Preferences" have been checked to "receive conversations from"


----------



## Becky322

PrincessShmoo said:


> It usually takes about 30-45 minutes for the system to recognize you've achieved the 10 post level.  Sometimes a bit longer.


Thank you!


----------



## millva

Thanks!


----------



## Shara

Posting for my 10...1


----------



## Shara

2


----------



## Shara

3


----------



## Shara

4


----------



## Shara

5


----------



## Shara

6


----------



## Shara

7


----------



## Shara

8


----------



## Shara

9


----------



## Shara

10... done.


----------



## disvisitorkim

Thanks for the helpful thread! I need a bit more messages, myself!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disvisitorkim said:


> Thanks for the helpful thread! I need a bit more messages, myself!


We have a test board for posting extraneous posts, testing signature, whatever (so it doesn't clutter up other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## disvisitorkim

PrincessShmoo said:


> We have a test board for posting extraneous posts, testing signature, whatever (so it doesn't clutter up other boards):
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/



Very clever, thanks!


----------



## 213Dittohead

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, be aware it take a little time before the system recognizes that you've reached the 10 post milestone.




That explains why I'm past ten and still can pm!  Thanks!!


----------



## Lisa Aquino

1


----------



## Katey Brown

I've reached over 10 - but still can not start a conversation or PM anyone. Am I doing something wrong? I reached 10 three days ago.


----------



## lanejudy

Katey Brown said:


> I've reached over 10 - but still can not start a conversation or PM anyone. Am I doing something wrong? I reached 10 three days ago.



I believe you just hit your 10th post with this one, which was about a half hour ago.  It usually take an hour or so for it to register and unlock your options.  It is also possible that the person you wish to PM doesn't have 10 posts yet, in which case you will not be able to send one until they post some more.


----------



## Jackalina

Thanks!


----------



## Tim M.

Test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tim M. said:


> Test


What are you testing?

Whatever it is - we have a test board for just such things:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Christi12

Finally a place that has helped me figure out PMing!


----------



## L&ADisneyversay

So we need 10 posts  to pm?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

L&ADisneyversay said:


> So we need 10 posts  to pm?


Yes.  There is a bit of a time lag from the time you actually have 10 posts before the system recognizes you do.  Generally 30-60 minutes.

Once the system recognizes it, you can click on a person's avatar and "Start a Conversation" is one of the available links there, and you're good to go.


----------



## L&ADisneyversay

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes.  There is a bit of a time lag from the time you actually have 10 posts before the system recognizes you do.  Generally 30-60 minutes.
> 
> Once the system recognizes it, you can click on a person's avatar and "Start a Conversation" is one of the available links there, and you're good to go.


Thanks!


----------



## Alliegatorsmom

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


Thanks


----------



## KkBb

Posting here to get to 10.


----------



## Sgleisten

Thanks. Could not figure this one out


----------



## Sgleisten

Trying to get to 10!


----------



## Sgleisten

lanejudy said:


> I believe you just hit your 10th post with this one, which was about a half hour ago.  It usually take an hour or so for it to register and unlock your options.  It is also possible that the person you wish to PM doesn't have 10 posts yet, in which case you will not be able to send one until they post some more.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Sgleisten

Sgleisten said:


> Trying to get to 10!


Me too!


----------



## Melindacruisin

harleyquinn228 said:


> Came here for answers! What a strange rule! This shall count as one of my 10! Thanks


Having this same issue.


----------



## Melindacruisin

Sgleisten said:


> Me too!


me too. So frustrating.


----------



## Srtheiss

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


Thanks!


----------



## Srtheiss

PrincessShmoo said:


> Not so strange. It's to confirm that you're not a spam/advertising robot.  The "old" boards were similar.


Ok! I get it then - thanks for explanation


----------



## PIannello

thanks for the info


----------



## From NHtoCruising

Kim H said:


> Thank-you.  Silly and strange rule


thank you for your question


----------



## From NHtoCruising

tjug409 said:


> Where is the test board to post to to increase your count?


thanks for the post


----------



## From NHtoCruising

tjug409 said:


> Where is the test board to post to to increase your count?


thanks!


----------



## From NHtoCruising

Jay87 said:


> Thanks for this post I was also wondering why I couldn't PM! x


thank you


----------



## From NHtoCruising

catalyst_veritas said:


> Posting here to help reach my 10!


me too, thanks!


----------



## From NHtoCruising

Thanks


----------



## From NHtoCruising

posting


----------



## From NHtoCruising

almost to 10


----------



## From NHtoCruising

1 more to go


----------



## From NHtoCruising

last one


----------



## PrincessShmoo

For future posters wishing to up their post counts, please be aware of the post at the top of this board:
"STOP! - Put any TEST posts on the sub-forum TEST board and NOT on THIS board!!!"
Test board:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

Using this board for test posts, just clutters it up.  This board is for asking questions and getting answers.


----------



## brookstu

Thanks, this is really helpful


----------



## Thomgirl

Trying for 10


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Thomgirl said:


> Trying for 10


Please see post #130 (just 2 up from yours).  We have a test board for upping counts, testing pictures, signatures, whatever.


----------



## Expat

trying to get to 10


----------



## mrussell863

Thank you! I have been trying to figure out why!


----------



## Dolores McNab

Yes, I too, am trying to get to 10 posts!


----------



## Polkalaladots

This explains a lot glad I read this!


----------



## Sunshine Stay

Wow, so good to know.  Thanks


----------



## Melisacnp

thanks


----------



## kraesigj001

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


Thank you.


----------



## Ashley Monroe

HAHA I had the same response as everyone above it seems! LOL It is weird but understand why!


----------



## Ashley Monroe

Kinda silly though...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ashley Monroe said:


> Kinda silly though...


Not so silly, if you've every been the victim of one of those spambots that collect your information by just searching for emails/addresses posted on open forums.

And




really




how





hard




is






it





to





make






10






posts?  (BTW, we have Test board for doing just that) http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Ashley Monroe

I didn't even know they could do that...although it doesn't surprise me. LOL


----------



## Ashley Monroe

Yes! and thank you! There is SO MUCH to learn on here, I'm getting lost!


----------



## JAA

.


----------



## MickeyD74

I am glad I found this post. I was having problems and had no idea I needed to get to 10.  Thanks for the info


----------



## metroguy

MickeyD74 said:


> I am glad I found this post. I was having problems and had no idea I needed to get to 10.  Thanks for the info


posting to get 10 messages.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

metroguy said:


> posting to get 10 messages.


We have a Test board for just this purpose (so as to not clutter up the other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Kkdeese

Ah! Thanks!


----------



## jek253

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TechRavingMad

Upping my count so I can better participate


----------



## TikiKate

Posting for my ten, Hi!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TikiKate said:


> Posting for my ten, Hi!!


We have a Test board for doing just this (so it doesn't clutter up other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## EmbracingChaos

So, I have 10 posts and it says I can start a conversation. When I select the member and write the conversation, it says, "you may not start a conversation with the following recipients: ___" does the person receiving the conversation also need to have 10 posts? how does that work?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

EmbracingChaos said:


> So, I have 10 posts and it says I can start a conversation. When I select the member and write the conversation, it says, "you may not start a conversation with the following recipients: ___" does the person receiving the conversation also need to have 10 posts? how does that work?


All participants in a conversation must have at least 10 posts.  If you click on someone's avatar or username, and you see "Start a conversation" then that person can participate.  If you click on the "Start a new conversation" link in your "Inbox" (upper right), you can't see whether someone is allowed to participate.

Once the 10 post level has been reached it typically takes the system 30-60 minutes to recognize it and allow conversations.


----------



## Discodropped

reaching 10 posts


----------



## dandelionmomma

Thanks for asking this question! I couldn't figure it out either. Just posting on this now to get one of my ten out of the way!


----------



## poohbear1208

Posting to reach my 10 to pm someone


----------



## PrincessShmoo

poohbear1208 said:


> Posting to reach my 10 to pm someone


The test board is better suited to this.  That way other boards/threads don't get cluttered with nonsense posts:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

Just head over there and post on a random thread there.


----------



## poohbear1208

Thanks, didn't realize there was such a thing! Trying to get into contact w someone I know from a few years past and it won't let me message him until I meet the requirement


----------



## Monique113095

trying to reach my 10 posts!


----------



## lmossm

working on my 10. I dislike spam so I get it's a good rule.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Monique113095 said:


> trying to reach my 10 posts!


We have a test board for such posts.  So as not to clutter up other boards with nonsense posts.
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## lmossm

PrincessShmoo said:


> We have a test board for such posts.  So as not to clutter up other boards with nonsense posts.
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/



Sorry about that. I am new to DIS and didn't know. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lmossm said:


> Sorry about that. I am new to DIS and didn't know. Thanks for the link.


Not a big problem.  Just putting out there for you, as well as others in the same situation.


----------



## JMacDisney

Posting to get to my 10....


----------



## JMacDisney

Posting again ...


----------



## JMacDisney

Working on the 10 posts...


----------



## JMacDisney

Still working ....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JMacDisney said:


> Posting to get to my 10....





JMacDisney said:


> Posting again ...





JMacDisney said:


> Working on the 10 posts...





JMacDisney said:


> Still working ....


We have a Test board for this.  So as to not clutter up the other boards.

http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## makodad

Thanks


----------



## DarrellMadison

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


Thanks.  I was going crazy.  Was like surely you can PM


----------



## mustinjourney

posting to get to 10


----------



## Bekkamain

Haha used Google to find this post. Felt so lame


----------



## mustinjourney

Bekkamain said:


> Haha used Google to find this post. Felt so lame



I'm pretty sure that's how I found it as well.


----------



## Bekkamain

mustinjourney said:


> I'm pretty sure that's how I found it as well.


Still haven't figured out how to pm though. I know I've posted at least 13 times


----------



## Bekkamain

mustinjourney said:


> I'm pretty sure that's how I found it as well.


I keep getting an Error message saying i don't have permission to access the post on my profile page


----------



## mustinjourney

Bekkamain said:


> I keep getting an Error message saying i don't have permission to access the post on my profile page



not sure then.  I thought it was 10 posts that got you the magic permission.  Maybe close and re-open your browser?  I honestly don't remember what I did a month ago.


----------



## Bekkamain

mustinjourney said:


> not sure then.  I thought it was 10 posts that got you the magic permission.  Maybe close and re-open your browser?  I honestly don't remember what I did a month ago.


lol I'll figure it out eventually. I'm persistent. Thanks though ^-^


----------



## sk8gr8steph

Came here to find this info... thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Bekkamain said:


> lol I'll figure it out eventually. I'm persistent. Thanks though ^-^



I just PM'd you.  Let me know if you get it.


----------



## ScubaCat




----------



## braggbeth

Trying to pm someone as well this is my 11th hopefully it will come up for me know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jack kire

Thanks for sharing, was looking for this


----------



## Ragtime109

I remembered this rule from the old board.  Can others still send you a message while you are getting to 10?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ragtime109 said:


> I remembered this rule from the old board.  Can others still send you a message while you are getting to 10?


I believe they can send the message, but you can't access it until you have your 10 posts.  Oh, and once you've gotten your 10 posts, it does take the system a little time (30-60 minutes) to recognize the fact before applying the feature to your account.


----------



## lanejudy

Ragtime109 said:


> I remembered this rule from the old board.  Can others still send you a message while you are getting to 10?



It looks like you are over 10 posts now, anyway, but answering for others who may wander here with the same question.  Both parties must have at least 10 posts to send or receive PMs (conversations).  Others are not able to PM someone with fewer than 10 posts.


----------



## northernmouse83

trying to reach 10!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

northernmouse83 said:


> trying to reach 10!


We have a test board for just random posts (so as not to clutter up other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## David White

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

David White said:


> Thanks for the info!


Glad to be of help.

I'll just point out (not for you, since you've reached your 10 posts) for others seeking the answer, that it's not necessary to start 10 different threads over there to up the count.  You can just start a thread and post on it 10 times.

Or, even, post on one of the already existing threads 10 times.


----------



## Henrybaby

do just basic replies count as a post? how do i know how many posts i have?


----------



## Henrybaby

will this message count as a post? where does it say how many i've done?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Henrybaby said:


> will this message count as a post? where does it say how many i've done?


Yes, every time you click on "Post Reply" that's a post (message).

Under your avatar to the left of your post you'll see your user name and your join date and the # of messages you have posted.


----------



## Curran Wong

Posting to even hit my first one!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Curran Wong said:


> Posting to even hit my first one!


We have a test board for random, nonsense posts (to up your post count):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## dsdskid

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat





PrincessShmoo said:


> There's a test board here that you can post on to up your count.


THANK YOU


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

PrincessShmoo said:


> There's a test board here that you can post on to up your count.


Ok thanks


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

dsdskid said:


> THANK YOU


Makes sense


hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


ok


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

crocadillyfun said:


> I couldn't figure it out either!


Thanks


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

crocadillyfun said:


> I couldn't figure it out either!


Me either


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

PrincessShmoo said:


> We have a test board for random, nonsense posts (to up your post count):
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Ok


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

PrincessShmoo said:


> We have a test board for random, nonsense posts (to up your post count):
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Okie dikie


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

Donaldismyfavorite said:


> Ok thanks


Hi


----------



## Donaldismyfavorite

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


Ok


----------



## Lauren_jka

Must say the rule is a little frustrating when trying to arrange and offer ADR's. But I would hate to see spam everywhere, so I get it! And this should be #10 for me! Yay!!


----------



## ADC2016

Tks for this info!!!!!


----------



## hulkfan22

Very helpful thread


----------



## hulkfan22

Took me a long time searching through my profile to realize I needed 10 posts


----------



## hulkfan22

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbelllove

hulkfan22 said:


> Thanks!


Puppy ruppy


----------



## Tinkerbelllove

Lauren_jka said:


> Must say the rule is a little frustrating when trying to arrange and offer ADR's. But I would hate to see spam everywhere, so I get it! And this should be #10 for me! Yay!!


And me almost


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tinkerbelllove said:


> And me almost


We have a Test Board for random, junk posts (so as not to clutter up the other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Imagineer07

Posting to get my 10. Thanks!!


----------



## Tinkerbelllove

Posting


----------



## OwensFam

This PM thing is confusing


----------



## OwensFam

Do you ready need to have 10 post?


----------



## OwensFam

Just tryin get my 10 in.


----------



## OwensFam

Oh my,... Annoying....


----------



## OwensFam

Two more to go!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OwensFam said:


> Just tryin get my 10 in.


We have a Test board for junk posts (so as to not clutter up the other boards):
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## h2photogirl

Thanks for clarifying the 10 post rule...ugh


----------



## Disdogmom

Thanks all for the answers, time to start posting!


----------



## Derek Demsher

Posting for this reason!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Derek Demsher said:


> Posting for this reason!


We have a Test Board for random, junk posts:  http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## ScubaNut

Posting for 10


----------



## ScubaNut

Derek Demsher said:


> Posting for this reason!


posting for 10!!!


----------



## ScubaNut

Going for 10


----------



## ScubaNut

Not there yet.


----------



## ScubaNut

#4


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #4


#5


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #5


#6


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #6


#7


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #7


#8


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #8


#9


----------



## ScubaNut

ScubaNut said:


> #9


#10


----------



## goyabean

upping my count


----------



## Andrew Head

does this make 10?  lol


----------



## danesporty

Thank you!  I was wondering this as well!


----------



## tithomp2

I have 11 posts and I am unable to pm anyone.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## lanejudy

tithomp2 said:


> I have 11 posts and I am unable to pm anyone.  Any ideas anyone?



You should be able to PM now.  It can take 30-60 minutes after that 10th post for the features to unlock.


----------



## Roseann Dearden

Thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tithomp2 said:


> I have 11 posts and I am unable to pm anyone.  Any ideas anyone?


Have you checked your settings?

Hover over your username in the upper right.  Click on "Contact Details".  Scroll down to "Accept conversations from....", is that boxed checked?  If so, you can select to receive conversation requests from either "Members only" or "People you Follow only".

If the accept box IS checked, I'd suggest you contact the webmaster/mods to ask why you don't have the option for starting conversations.

admin@wdwinfo.com


----------



## disgirl411

Thanks!


----------



## Erika Raymond

PrincessShmoo said:


> There's a test board here that you can post on to up your count.



I was trying to figure out how to private message too. Hoping to find the test page as well!


----------



## MisterToadsWildRide

Thanks for the info. I was unsure as well.


----------



## clayfam1

Thanks for the info, wondering why I couldn't pm.


----------



## clayfam1

Can I just post on here a couple of times to get to my 10?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

clayfam1 said:


> Can I just post on here a couple of times to get to my 10?


Well, we do have a test board for such random posts, so as to not clutter up other forums:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## moncrief20

harleyquinn228 said:


> Came here for answers! What a strange rule! This shall count as one of my 10! Thanks


i will post that I agree bc I, too, need 10 posts!!! lol


----------



## Melissa Rosinski

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


I am also posting to get to 10!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

moncrief20 said:


> i will post that I agree bc I, too, need 10 posts!!! lol





Melissa Rosinski said:


> I am also posting to get to 10!  Thanks for the help!



We have a Test Board for random junk posts (to up your post count), so as not to clutter up the other boards:
:http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## bmjepsen

i have to post 10 times to private message someone?


----------



## bmjepsen

That is really stupid


----------



## PrincessShmoo

bmjepsen said:


> i have to post 10 times to private message someone?


Yes.


bmjepsen said:


> That is really stupid


Not really.  It's a security measure to insure you're not a spambot.


----------



## Lauren Cannedy

Thanks for the info! I am the nanny going on the trip with two girls, and they would love the Fish Extender... But I need to get everything in order first!


----------



## Twins&one

Ahh -- 10 posts.  that explains it.


----------



## TheOnlyOne

I used to be on another message board years ago, a lot, and I'm thinking, "I've forgotten THAT much since then?" So glad to hear it is a post count and not senility!


----------



## Robyn Vetter

clayfam1 said:


> Can I just post on here a couple of times to get to my 10?


That's what I'm trying to do!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Robyn Vetter said:


> That's what I'm trying to do!


We have a Test Board for random posts (so as not to clutter up other boards):  http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Mrallison83

Thanks I needed help with this


----------



## pmaccaull

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


THAnks


----------



## Anou

Only 9 more thanks.


----------



## Xav

This shall count as one of my 10! Posting to get to my 10 so I can PM someone. Thanx a lot!!!


----------



## lattecrazy

hiroMYhero said:


> You only have 3 posts. You need 10 so keep posting anything and anywhere!


Glad to see this... only six more posts to go.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lattecrazy said:


> Glad to see this... only six more posts to go.


You can add your 6 posts here: https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## lattecrazy

hiroMYhero said:


> You can add your 6 posts here: https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Thanks!


----------



## snowangl317

How long does it take to recognize 10 posts?


----------



## lanejudy

snowangl317 said:


> How long does it take to recognize 10 posts?



About 30-60 minutes.  You should be good now.


----------



## Chelsea G

Thanks!  This helps me as well


----------



## Chelsea G

Need 9 more posts


----------



## Chelsea G

Need 8 more posts


----------



## hiroMYhero

Chelsea G said:


> Need 8 more posts


You can add your 8 here:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Chelsea G

hiroMYhero said:


> You can add your 8 here:
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


thank you!


----------



## Atinsley22

Thanks!


----------



## aushleyg

Than you for the tips!


----------



## longlongdream

I did ten posts, still donèt see "start new conversation"


----------



## PrincessShmoo

longlongdream said:


> I did ten posts, still donèt see "start new conversation"


That's because it typically take a little time before the system recognizes that you've reached that milestone. Around 30-60 minutes.  Then that option will be available for you.  But I see that you've found that out.


----------



## MomofaPrincessLover

I also need to get up to my 10 posts!


----------



## Eric1374

Thank you for providing guidance this should be a sticky if it's not already


----------



## DerEchte

Thanks for this thread. +1 for my post count.


----------



## DaveTheOx

first post in a looong time


----------



## DaveTheOx

Well I guess looong as in never posted before.


----------



## DaveTheOx

Eight more to go!


----------



## DaveTheOx

Well, make that seven, er six!


----------



## DaveTheOx

Five!


----------



## DaveTheOx

All this, just so I can PM someone...


----------



## DaveTheOx

Two more...


----------



## DaveTheOx

Now two more...


----------



## DerEchte

I should be able to PM now but I don't see the option.

Nevermind: Found it


----------



## MJ Conner

Thanks for the help! I could not figure out why I can't PM anyone!


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

10


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

9


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

8


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

7


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

6


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

5


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

4


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

3


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

2


----------



## Adrian Sullivan

1


----------



## Orlandrum

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DisneyCP2016

Posting


----------



## Terrarankin

Trying to get to 10


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Terrarankin said:


> Trying to get to 10


We have a test board for doing just that:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

Keeps other threads from getting junked up with random (nothing) posts.


----------



## Duo Lu

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Duo Lu

But even after 10 posts, my friend still can't pm. Anybody knows why?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duo Lu said:


> But even after 10 posts, my friend still can't pm. Anybody knows why?


It takes a few minutes for the system to process the new data. 

Have your friend try in a few minutes.


----------



## Duo Lu

hiroMYhero said:


> It takes a few minutes for the system to process the new data.
> 
> Have your friend try in a few minutes.


Yes. It's been more than an hour


----------



## Duo Lu

Duo Lu said:


> Yes. It's been more than an hour


Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duo Lu said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply


If it doesn't open up, your friend can email admin@wdwinfo.com with his user name and the messaging issue.


----------



## Duo Lu

hiroMYhero said:


> If it doesn't open up, your friend can email admin@wdwinfo.com with his user name and the messaging issue.


Thank you so much!


----------



## cardca

posting to reach 10!


----------



## cardca

was so confused on how to pm thank you


----------



## cardca

still need a couple more posts :/


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cardca said:


> still need a couple more posts :/


Just so it's out there (for others in the same position as you) - we do have a Test board for just such random posts.  So as not to clutter up the other boards.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Corrie Babkirk

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


I'm just trying to get my 10 in too


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Corrie Babkirk said:


> I'm just trying to get my 10 in too


Just use the Test board:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

It saves the other boards from being cluttered up with random, nonsense posts.


----------



## ASHLEY HINTON

hmmmm


----------



## ASHLEY HINTON

ughhh! this is frustrating!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ASHLEY HINTON said:


> ughhh! this is frustrating!


What's the problem?


----------



## ASHLEY HINTON

I can't start a conversation. I'm not sure why....


----------



## ASHLEY HINTON

Oh wait! Now I can!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ASHLEY HINTON said:


> I can't start a conversation. I'm not sure why....


Although you now can, I'll answer the question.  Once you've reached the 10 post milestone, it takes the system a little while to recognize that fact and activate the options now open to you.  It can take from 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Corrie Babkirk

I'm having difficulty pm just trying to get to my 10 posts


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Corrie Babkirk said:


> I'm having difficulty pm just trying to get to my 10 posts


In order to start a conversation (what PMs are called here) you must have 10 posts.  Head on over to the Test Board to post some random posts, if you wish:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

Once you've reached the 10 post milestone, it does take the system a little while to recognize the fact and add the features (avatar, conversations) to your account.


----------



## Aprilshowers79

I'm so glad to stumble on this post!! I was feeling the same frustration lol


----------



## KelleyC.

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

KelleyC. said:


> Test


Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## KelleyC.

Test


----------



## Aprilshowers79

You have to post 10 times before you can pm


----------



## PrincessShmoo

KelleyC. said:


> Test


Again, for future testers, we have a test board for random posts (so as not to clutter up other boards)


PrincessShmoo said:


> In order to start a conversation (what PMs are called here) you must have 10 posts. Head on over to the Test Board to post some random posts, if you wish: https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## cara_arthur

Posting to up my count as well! Thanks for info!


----------



## madiriner

Almost to ten i hope


----------



## Calee Sharff

Thank you for the info as well, very frustrating. Would be nice to have more details when signing up. Been lurking for so long and didnt even think about that.


----------



## Dizly

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Dizly

Need to post to 10 too


----------



## m.eleanor

thank you!


----------



## rcoy64

Came here to get answers as I figured it was something such as a post limit.  Thanks for confirming.


----------



## rcoy64

Does double posting here count, as well?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rcoy64 said:


> Does double posting here count, as well?


Again I'll mention - we have a Test Board for random, nonsense posts (so as to not clutter up the other boards):  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Jessica Messina

I was wondering the same thing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Keterrill

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


Crazy rule


----------



## Keterrill

Crazy rule, just want one piece of info


----------



## jhcpa

Crazy rule...agreed.


----------



## David Barnes

1


----------



## David Barnes

2 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

3 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

4 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

5 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

6 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

7 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

8 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

9 of 10


----------



## David Barnes

10 of 10 YAY, I'll stop now.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

David Barnes said:


> 10 of 10 YAY, I'll stop now.


For anyone else reading this - we have a test board for random, junk posts (so as not to clutter up the other boards)

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Norma Cook

Thanks for the information.  I'm posting to reach my 10 too!


----------



## Disney Cruiser!

I've posted 11 times and still can not start conversation.......  WHY????????????????????


----------



## Norma Cook

After you reach 10 you have to wait a bit (maybe 1/2 hour) and then you can PM.  I can't remember the exact time.


----------



## Disney Cruiser!

Oh ok, Thank you... I expect things instantly nowadays!


----------



## Mailea

Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## wmanimal1

Posting


----------



## wmanimal1

Thank you for the information!


----------



## wmanimal1

Instant post!!!


----------



## SnazzyCMB

Do I need to have 10 in order to read a PM someone else sent me? I see that I have a PM, but am unable to view it...?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

SnazzyCMB said:


> Do I need to have 10 in order to read a PM someone else sent me? I see that I have a PM, but am unable to view it...?


You need 10 posts before you can send instant messages.  After you hit 10 the system needs to register that you have met the necessary threshold, which may take a few minutes to a half hour or so.


----------



## SnazzyCMB

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> You need 10 posts before you can send instant messages.  After you hit 10 the system needs to register that you have met the necessary threshold, which may take a few minutes to a half hour or so.


Thanks so much!  I don't necessarily want to send one, but I understand that someone sent me one, and I'm unable to view it...is that strange?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SnazzyCMB said:


> Thanks so much!  I don't necessarily want to send one, but I understand that someone sent me one, and I'm unable to view it...is that strange?


No.  All the extra options (private messaging,  creating an avatar) are only available once you've reached that 10 post milestone.  You can see that some one sent you a PM, but you can actually view it until you've got PM capability.


----------



## lanejudy

SnazzyCMB said:


> Thanks so much!  I don't necessarily want to send one, but I understand that someone sent me one, and I'm unable to view it...is that strange?



I didn't think anyone could send you a PM until you have 10 posts.  Is it an "Alert" maybe?  Near the top of the page, next to your username is "Inbox" and then "Alerts."  If you have an unread PM there will a number in a red circle above the Inbox.  An Alert means that someone quoted one of your posts, "liked" one of your posts, or tagged you in a post, and you might get an Alert for a profile post (which are public but on your profile page).  You should be able to see your Alerts regardless of how many posts you have made.


----------



## lisasummy

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Did you have a response to that post?  It's probably not necessary, as it was posted over 3 years ago.


----------



## CentexSker

Postn1


----------



## CentexSker

dannysmommy77 said:


> Couting towrards my 10


Same


----------



## CentexSker

guenzo1 said:


> Need to post to get to 10.


Love to NOT post, but need to get to ten


----------



## CentexSker

TigerGuy said:


> That ten post rule is dumb.


I know right? (Not grave digging, trying to get posts up)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CentexSker said:


> trying to get posts up)


We do have a test board for just such a purpose.  So as not to clutter up other forums.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Sakina

Counts as number 1 post


----------



## Sakina

ok


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sakina said:


> Counts as number 1 post



Did you see my post above yours? 


PrincessShmoo said:


> We do have a test board for just such a purpose.  So as not to clutter up other forums.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/



and, BTW, you have 14 posts.


----------



## Tribbii

Jumping on the posting train to get my minimum


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tribbii said:


> Jumping on the posting train to get my minimum


It looks like you've reached it - you have 16 posts.


----------



## MoPR

This answers my question, as well. Thank you!


----------



## CanoeRower

great


----------



## stpete

test


----------



## stpete

I need 3 more


----------



## stpete

am I getting close


----------



## stpete

I think I'm done!


----------



## pmurphey

1


----------



## Sassy2u

2


----------



## Sassy2u

3


----------



## Sassy2u

4


----------



## Sassy2u

5


----------



## Sassy2u

6


----------



## Sassy2u

7


----------



## Sassy2u

8


----------



## Sassy2u

9


----------



## Sassy2u

10


----------



## Sassy2u

still cannot mesage


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sassy2u said:


> still cannot mesage


Two things:
1) it takes the system a little time to recognize that you've reached the magic 10 post milestone.  Generally 30-60 minutes.  Just be patient.

2)  for others upping their post count, we have a Test Board for just such nonsense posts.  Posting here on the Tech Support board just clutters them up.  Test board:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Stryker1

How long does it take for my profile to refresh? I have 10 posts however it will not let me start a new conversation. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Stryker1 said:


> How long does it take for my profile to refresh? I have 10 posts however it will not let me start a new conversation. Thanks!


Usually takes around 30-60 minutes for the system to realize you've reached the 10 post milestone.


----------



## JMacNJ

PrincessShmoo said:


> Usually takes around 30-60 minutes for the system to realize you've reached the 10 post milestone.


Mine's doing the same thing but it's been way more than 30-60 minutes and i still can't PM.  I wonder if it's a manual process (I highly doubt, but eh)


----------



## Les Poissons

It’s been over and hour for me and I can’t figure out how to PM...


----------



## JMacNJ

Les Poissons said:


> It’s been over and hour for me and I can’t figure out how to PM...


It's been like 4-5 hours for me and still can't PM nor can anyone PM me.


----------



## Stltaxgirl

it's been a while for me too.  Is there something wrong with the forum?


----------



## Les Poissons

It’s working for me now. Took just under 2 hours to register my 10 posts.


----------



## Stltaxgirl

Les Poissons you now see an option to private message in conversations?


----------



## JMacNJ

Stltaxgirl said:


> Les Poissons you now see an option to private message in conversations?


I think it has to do with when you signed up.  Les Poissons signed up years ago but never posted.  Both our accounts are less than 24 hours old.


----------



## Les Poissons

When I click on the persons name I want to PM it now says “start a conversation”


----------



## ChristineWoz

test for post count increase


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ChristineWoz said:


> test for post count increase


For others - there is a Test Board for just such postings:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## KelAi

Posting to reach 10 Thank you.


----------



## DisneyJenn2019

I'm posting to try to get to my 10 so that I can PM


----------



## DisneyJenn2019

I'm posting to try to get to my 10 so that I can PM, thank you.


----------



## DisneyJenn2019

I'm posting to try to get to my 10 so that I can PM, thank you.


----------



## KelAi

Posting to reach 10


----------



## KelAi

KelAi said:


> Posting to reach 10


----------



## KelAi

Posting to reach 10


----------



## KelAi

reaching 10


----------



## Eldon Ahmu

KitkatMahn said:


> i want to join a fish extender group.  they want me to PM my info.  how in the heck do i do that?
> 
> feeling frustrated over  PMing.  help
> 
> Kat



test


----------



## disney075

posting to reach 10!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneyJenn2019 said:


> I'm posting to try to get to my 10 so that I can PM, thank you.





KelAi said:


> Posting to reach 10





disney075 said:


> posting to reach 10!!



In case anyone else reads down this far - we do have a Test Board for just such posts:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

We ask that you use that board for random, junk posts, so as not to clutter up other boards.


----------



## Ryan Kuzenko

Posting to get my ten


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ryan Kuzenko said:


> Posting to get my ten


For future posters just testing to up their post count:  We have a Test Board for doing just that, so as not to clutter up the other boards.
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Christine3820

Thanks for the information


----------



## melissacormio

i couldnt figure it out either


----------



## Lupis_J

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ryan Kuzenko

Test for post count


----------



## Ryan Kuzenko

Test for post count


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ryan Kuzenko said:


> Test for post count


We do have a Test Board for such junk posts, so as not to clutter up other forums:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## tommyfisher

I still can't seem to see message options, even after I have over 10 posts - can anyone help?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tommyfisher said:


> I still can't seem to see message options, even after I have over 10 posts - can anyone help?


I answered over on the test forum - but you have to be registered on DISboards for 24 hours before the extra options are available to you,


----------



## Jaydee51

PrincessShmoo said:


> I answered over on the test forum - but you have to be registered on DISboards for 24 hours before the extra options are available to you,


very helpful, thank you


----------



## Jaydee51

I noticed that sometimes is just takes some time and some extra tries, thanks again.


----------



## melperry

So in order to PM someone I have to first have to create 10 posts?

[


----------



## melperry

thank you!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

melperry said:


> So in order to PM someone I have to first have to create 10 posts?
> 
> [


Yes.  And here's a link to the test board, with lots of threads to do your posting:

https://disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## melperry

Thank you!


----------

